# Solved: Incredimail Cannot Send Email



## KYA

Socket Error: -2146885628 , Port: 465, Protocol: SMTP.Cannot find object or property
Can not send email.
Using incredimail
IP att
Windows xp
Thank You
Kya


----------



## ~Candy~

Have you checked your port settings? More and more ISPs are blocking port 25.


----------



## LauraMJ

But doesn't her error message say her port set at 465, though?


----------



## EAFiedler

We need the entire error message.

"Cannot find object or property", doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## ~Candy~

I think, from everything I have searched on, that is the standard message when port 25 is blocked.

I can change mine back to 25 to check  I had the same problem


----------



## ~Candy~

Oops, I could be wrong


----------



## junglegirl

mine says this: 
Socket Error: -2146885628 , Port: 465, Protocol: SMTP.Cannot find object or property.and I copied and pasted the entire message.


----------



## EAFiedler

It's been awhile since I used Incredimail, can you create a new Identity in Incredimail to see if you get the same error when sending?


----------



## ~Candy~

What email are you trying to check? Yahoo? Google?


----------



## EAFiedler

Wait a minute, we have a newcomer. 

junglegirl are you having the same problem as KYA?


----------



## EAFiedler

LOL, everything screeched to a halt.


----------



## homersandy

KYA said:


> Socket Error: -2146885628 , Port: 465, Protocol: SMTP.Cannot find object or property
> Can not send email.
> Using incredimail
> IP att
> Windows xp
> Thank You
> Kya


I get the same error message also when using incredimail. It only started recently
homersandy


----------



## drgns7

I'm running Incredimail XE and ran into this problem tonight. been working fine for months, and today...nothing. I have ATT and they require SSL. When I have the SSL on, it doesnt work, when I have it off, everything's fine. What gives?


----------



## EAFiedler

drgns7 said:


> I'm running Incredimail XE and ran into this problem tonight. been working fine for months, and today...nothing. I have ATT and they require SSL. When I have the SSL on, it doesnt work, when I have it off, everything's fine. What gives?


If it works with SSL off, leave it off.
AT&T must have changed something on their end, you would need to contact them.
I on the other hand, would leave sleeping dogs...sleeping.


----------



## drgns7

Is everybody who is getting this error message in Incredimail with AT&T?


----------



## homersandy

I have AT & T but I am computer illiterate and do not know what SSL is.

homersandy


----------



## EAFiedler

homersandy said:


> I have AT & T but I am computer illiterate and do not know what SSL is.
> 
> homersandy


See the attachment, if checked, uncheck the marked areas in the account properties.


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, we have a party


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.incredimail.com/english/help/im/newaccount.html

Wonder if running through the email setup will help?


----------



## homersandy

EAFiedler said:


> See the attachment, if checked, uncheck the marked areas in the account properties.


Thank you.....this helps alot!


----------



## homersandy

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.incredimail.com/english/help/im/newaccount.html
> 
> Wonder if running through the email setup will help?


Thank you...I am bookmarking this "email setup" link you sent for further reference. Thanks to everyone, I've learned some tings.

sandy


----------



## junglegirl

I did an online chat with AT&T last night and they told me that they've told all their customers that they would have to contact Incredimail's, because it was a program error.


----------



## junglegirl

I removed my account and added it back in and I still get the error and can't send emails.


----------



## Stand

I had the same problem. It started last week. I tried uninstalling Service Pack 3 with no joy. I also have Thunderbird installed and it worked -- humm... SO what I did was go into Incredimail Tools --> Accounts --> Properties --> Click on the Advanced tab. Uncheck the box for the Outgoing Mail Server[SMTP] "This server requires a secure connection[SSL]" Leave the Incoming POP3 one checked. If you don't you'll get nags from yahoo mail about it every time you receive any mail. 
My Incredimail works again now and I reinstalled SP3.
Ciao,
Stan


----------



## mattycb

I tried turning SSL off on outgoing mail but it didn't work until I also changed the port from 465 back to 25. Something very odd is going on at ATT Yahoo!

By the way, I'm sporadically getting the same error message on incoming mail but that is not consistent. I get it maybe 1 our of 4 receive attempts.

From my experience, ATT Yahoo takes forever to fix problems so I'm gonna stick with this "solution" until it stops working and then change it back and see if that works again.

Very strange! (But boy! What a relief to see this thread posted. I was pulling my hair out since this started yesterday afternoon. )


----------



## Stand

I was hasty. After a period of time I started getting the same error on the input POP3, port 995. If I clicked the error message off and clicked Send/Receive it would work and retrieve the mail. It's like it works every other time. So now I've gone back to taking SSl off of both the POP3 and the SMTP servers.

Thunderbird still works flawlessly. 

Stan


----------



## JohnWill

Let's see Incredimail or Thunderbird... No contest for me, I use Thunderbird!


----------



## KYA

I have Att also.


----------



## KYA

I just un installed IM. Will reinstall to night.
Yes I am pulling my hair out also.
Plus can't wait to get away from ATT.


----------



## EAFiedler

KYA said:


> I just un installed IM. Will reinstall to night.
> Yes I am pulling my hair out also.
> Plus can't wait to get away from ATT.


Did you try unchecking: *SSL*?


----------



## KYA

I want to thank everyone that has tried to help.
I will keep watching this thread.


----------



## KYA

No I had already un installed before reading this.
I will go & reload IM then un check ssl.
But what port? 465 / 25 ??


----------



## EAFiedler

I believe that setting will change if you check SSL and then uncheck SSL.
So it is most likely 25 with SSL unchecked.


----------



## KYA

Thank You.


----------



## halloway

Incredimail is definitely no longer working with AT&T SMTP server. It quit working the morning of September 19. Had 3 chat sessions with AT&T yesterday to no avail. I also sent an error report to Incredimail and no answer as of yet.

AT&T must have changed their settings which for some reason do not work with Incredimail. 

I can send out through Outlook (with the same settings as in Incredimail) without any problems.


----------



## halloway

Btw, as reported by other posters, unchecking SSL which sets the port number back to 25, will fix the problem.


----------



## KYA

Well it is taking its sweet time installing. Wonder if it is stuck. lol


----------



## nanasews

New here. I've been using Incredimail for almost 10 years and I am having the same problem. I can get mail but not send. I have AT&T. This is the message I am getting.

Socket Error: -2146885628 , Port: 465, Protocol: SMTP.Cannot find object or property.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *nanasews*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Please see if the suggested solution works for you, as well.
http://forums.techguy.org/6142796-post17.html


----------



## nanasews

OK, I thried that, didn't work, now I'm getting this message.

Socket Error: -2146885628, Port: 995, Protocol: POP.Cannot find object or property.

I'm guessing AT&T will say it's an Incredimail problem and Incredimail will say it's an AT&T problem so we're screwed!


----------



## EAFiedler

Your error message suggests your changes did not stick.
Your port shows as 995, when it would be 110 with SSL unchecked.


----------



## nanasews

On the server port numbers it says 
out going 465
Incoming 110

Are they both supposed to be 110?

and the SSL is not checked.

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler

Change it to this, or click the *Use Defaults* button.

Outgoing (SMTP) *25*
Incoming (POP3) *110*

The check boxes for: *This server requires a secure connection (SSL)* should be cleared.


----------



## nanasews

We already tried that and 25 is blocked. I may just give up on Incredimail and switch to WikMail which is almost exactly like Incredimail but without the problems.

If anyone else is interested in checking it out, here's a link.

http://www.wikmail.com/index.html

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler

Can you post the error message you receive when you have the port settings as posted?


----------



## ~Candy~

Try port 26.


----------



## nanasews

This is odd. We have 2 computers both with Incredimail. The one upstairs in my sewing room I put the out going port to 25 and it works. The computer down stairs doesn't. The message came up

Error securring server "smtp.att.yahoo.com"

I don't have my lap top set up for automatic updates.

Thank You


----------



## homersandy

Hurrah!! I'm using incredimail and I unchecked my SSL and now I can send and receive my mail. 
Thanks to everyone for your input and help! homersandy


----------



## KYA

Ok here is my update / screw up.
I un installed Im
Went to IM website.
Download IM free
It I guess got stuck or some thing I waited over an hour for it to finish.
I stopped it & they placed an complete install later icon on my desktop.
I thought maybe I should go to ZA & green check it.
I did then tried to complete install & got this.
"Fatal Error Occurred"
I went back to AZ & tried to uninstall IM & got this
"Could not open install log file.
So I am stuck with IM on my pc & canot use or get rid of it.


----------



## EAFiedler

Clear your Temporary Internet Files and download it again.

Are you downloading the file to the hard drive or are you installing it from the website?


----------



## KYA

From the hard drive.


----------



## KYA

Will go clear temps.


----------



## KYA

I did clear (temp)
Then tried to run from icon got this message failed to execute the installer make sure no other installer is running & retry.

failed to execute installer to create log file.
My head is spinning enough for tonight.
Outlook isn't so bad


----------



## EAFiedler

You cleared the temporary internet files and then downloaded a new file?

Try restarting the computer and then attempt to install Incredimail.


----------



## LauraMJ

EAFiedler 

Should she clear the %temp% file, too, or is that the same as the Temporary Internet Files?


----------



## drgns7

No, the "temp" file is different. I've tried deletign everything for incredimail on my computer, and no luck. I've on line chatted with AT&T twice now, and, quite frankly, they're morons. They claim that the problem is with Incredimail, but I'm running Vista (shudder) and "Windows Mail" is giving me the same problem as incredimail. I've been reduced to checking my email on the AT&T website. Odd, isn't it, that having to actually go and check email on a website is a bother?


----------



## LauraMJ

Obviously it is something that AT&T has done, since they are the ONLY (it seems) having this problem with IM.  Since it seems that IM works just fine with all the other ISPs and since it USED to work with AT&T and just recently stopped working with them.....it stands to reason that the problem is on their end.......of course, "reason" being the operative word here. 

Kya,

Try clearing the %temp% folder too.

Start > run > type in *%temp%*. When the folder opens, select all, and delete. Not all may delete, but that's okay. Just delete all that will.


----------



## drgns7

Just tried "WikMail" and got the same results. I agree, it's AT&T's problem. There seems to be no email management program that I can find to work with my ISP. What gives? Why the sudden change, and why so "hush hush" about it?


----------



## LauraMJ

Probably because they don't KNOW what they did.  Someone has goofed, and probably no one at AT&T knows how to fix it at the moment.


----------



## drgns7

Finally just got my IM to work again. On the "Servers" page under "accounts" I checked the "Log on using Secure Password Authentication" and the "My server requires authentication." On the "Advanced" page, I left both "SSL" boxes unchecked and left the SMTP as 25, and the POP3 as 110. I get a form letter from AT&T telling me that I need to turn on my SSL settings. For my money...I'll turn those on, when they fix their screw up. Until then, send me all the form letters you want!


----------



## junglegirl

When I did the online chat last night, I got this email this morning:
Yahoo has begun implementing SSL technology for additional security. This is the reason for the 'Security Certificate' message received when sending email.

The issue can be solved quite easily - simply click here and follow Yahoo's instructions to re-configure your email account.

Please let me know the results. 
We thank you for choosing IncrediMail and please feel free to contact us with any additional questions or concerns you may have.

Best regards,

Dalia Rosenstein

IncrediMail Support Team 
IncrediMail Help Center

when I clicked where it told me to, I got to this page:

http://helpme.att.net/article.php?item=10918

and I had already done that and it still doesn't work.

I've unchecked the SSL boxes, I get the Yahoo form letter, I go back and check them and get this:

ok, and now when I click on send/recieve it seems to work and says no new messages. Argh!

But when I try to re-send an email, it says:

This server does not support a SSL connection and
Error securing server: 'smtp.att.yahoo.com'


----------



## KYA

I will try that Laura. You know what my year is up for at&t in Oct then bye bye AT&T.
If this does not work I can live with Out look for the next few weeks.


----------



## KYA

Laura I could not delete IM installer.
Message:
Cannot delete IM setup_d.exe;
It is being used by another person or program.

I think I will just use Outlook till Oct. Thanks everyone for your help.

Should I mark solved or leave it open for the others having the same problem?


----------



## MariaGold

Hi, 

My name is Maria and I am a member of the IncrediMail tech support department.

We have noticed there is a problem with Yahoo and IncrediMail and we are now working on resolving it, at the moment we have a temporary solution for this issue which is to change the SMTP port to 25 and uncheck the SSL checkbox under it.

If anyone has any further questions regarding this issue, I am here to answer them.

Best regards, 

Maria
IncrediMail Team.


----------



## KYA

Thank you MariaGold ( Where have been ) LOl
Now if I can download IM I will be happy. Will make changes. I am a premium member, but have not been able to use it with AT&T for a year now. I just used Free.


----------



## MariaGold

You can click here to download the full IncrediMail installation file.

Use the instructions above to make sure you have your account configured correctly.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## LauraMJ

Maria,

Thank you very much for your input on this thread, we greatly appreciate it. 

You may want to let people know that they may need to clear their %temp% folder, too, if it will still not work after making the SSL and port changes........I've had a few private contacts who've told me that that got it working again, when even after they made the SSL and port changes did not.


----------



## LauraMJ

KYA said:


> Laura I could not delete IM installer.
> Message:
> Cannot delete IM setup_d.exe;
> It is being used by another person or program.
> 
> I think I will just use Outlook till Oct. Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> Should I mark solved or leave it open for the others having the same problem?


Close IM. Open your task manager and make sure to kill any IM process in both the applications and the processes tab. Then try to clear that folder again.


----------



## MariaGold

Thank you for letting me know.

As far as I know - clearing the Temp folder is not related to the issue of configuring your Yahoo account in IncrediMail, this is a communication issue.

That tip might be of help when encountering other issues like installation problems, link problems etc.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail team


----------



## KYA

Well I can not get or get rid of IM. I give up.
Thanks for everyones help & yours also Maria.

So frustrated, going for a ride on Kya.
Now she always works :0)


----------



## MariaGold

I am sorry to hear that, I would really like to help you in resolving this but I still did not understand what the problem you encountered is. If you would like to get further explanations or instructions - please let me know and i'll do my best to assist you.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## KYA

Thank you, I will try again later just to frustrated right now.
The download was going fine then a message not responding. Grrr
I love my im but it is becoming a love / hate thing lol.


----------



## halloway

Don't give up on Incredimail.

My wife and I have been using IM Premium for the last five years and have only good things to say about the software.

As of now, I consider this a problem with AT&T.

As some have reported, WikMail has the same problem.

AT&T has obviously done their testing using Outlook only and not any other email software.

I am also confident that IM will troubleshoot this issue make sure that IM can handle whatever changes AT&T has made.

Personally, I hope I never have to go back to Outlook or Outlook Express after having used IM successfully for so many years.


----------



## LauraMJ

MariaGold said:


> I am sorry to hear that, I would really like to help you in resolving this but I still did not understand what the problem you encountered is. If you would like to get further explanations or instructions - please let me know and i'll do my best to assist you.
> 
> Best regards,
> Maria
> IncrediMail Team


KYA's problem, I believe, is that she uninstalled IM, then tried to download the latest version to re-install it. The download hung and was subsequently corrupted. The installer put an icon on the desktop for her to complete the download, but when she clicks on it, she gets a "Fatal Error Occurred" message. When she tries to uninstall what is there, it says "Could not open install log file."

Now, she cannot download a new one or uninstall what is there.

Thus, my recent couple of posts to her about clearing the %temp% folder.

Do you have any further ideas she might try?


----------



## mancow911

I just got off the phone with the "Fine" folks at AT&T.

They are aware of the Sending E-mail problem, and were
more than willing to help me solve it IF I went to there
"SUPORT PLUS" for a $99 one time fee. 

After doing a little Googling, I found the solution myself:

You DO need to goto your account settings/advanced
UNCLICK the outgoing mail server so it's back to 25

That fixed the problem on all 3 of my computers....


----------



## 9878

Yahoo! recently made some changes to its email account configuration.
These changes are causing problems when sending email via IncrediMail.
Incredimail is working to solve this issue. 

There is a temporary solution that should enable you to
send emails from your Yahoo! account via IncrediMail:

Simply follow these steps:
Open IncrediMail.
Click the Tools menu and select Accounts.

In the window that opens, select your Yahoo account or the account
that you are having problems sending from and do the following:
Click Properties.
Click the Advanced tab and make the following changes:
Uncheck the This server requires a secure connection (SSL)
checkbox below the Outgoing Mail (SMTP) field.
Change the port in the Outgoing Mail (SMTP) field to 25
(no adjustments should be made in the Incoming mail (POP3)
field or checkbox).

If you are a Yahoo! Plus user you will also need to make sure your
outgoing server is set to plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com
Click Servers.
Change your outgoing server name to plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com

Note: Once you make these changes in your account configuration, you may receive a message from Yahoo! indicating that you are not using the secured connection option. This is only a temporary solution until they make all the necessary changes.


----------



## MariaGold

The text above is an official email we have sent to all Yahoo users on this problem, this issue is now being worked on and a fixed IncrediMail version should come out in the next days.

Regarding the problem KYA is experiencing, if you wish - I would like to connect to your computer and try resolve this for you, if you would like that please contact me at [email protected] and we will schedule that.

The suggestion LauraMJ made is a good one and might help in some cases, but it seems that the issue here is a more local problem which I would like to check out.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## mountaingirl53

Maria:

I still blame ATT/Yahoo for this! However, when Incredimail comes out with a fix, will it fix everything automatically or will it be something that we will need to download and install, like a patch?

I tried your instructions about changing the outgoing port back to 25 and still get the error message and messages won't send. So, that fix doesn't work for me, but I will await a permanent fix. Thank you so much for being here on this forum and helping out!!!

Mountaingirl53


----------



## ~Candy~

People having problems with port 25 yet, have you tried 26? My ISP Cox, plays around with blocking port 25.


----------



## jwm56

I have been having the same problem since last Friday (the 19th) and have been following this thread with a great deal of interest. I even toyed with the idea of going to wikmail and thunderbird but I guess I am just to imbedded into the IM way of doing things to change. As suggested I changed my server port to 25 and unchecked the SSL box. I then started to get the following error;
_Socket Error: 10060 , Port: 25, Protocol: SMTP.A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond._
I googled this error and found a thread from back in early 2007 regarding a sending problem on Comcast. The fix for this problem was to use port 587 instead of 25. I did this and everything (the sending of email) started working again. I do not know if this is a regional thing ... I am from the San Francisco bay area.

I await a final fix for this problem ... but for now port 587 is working for me.


----------



## MariaGold

Hi again,

*Mountaingirl53 *- we will release a new version with a fix for this issue in the next few days, you will have to download it from our site and after that you will be able to change the SMTP port in your Yahoo\ATT account configuration back to 465 and check the SSL checkbox just like Yahoo! initially requested.

*JWM56 *- Does this issue occur with a Yahoo\ATT account? from the error message you quoted here it seems that the problem you encountered is not the issue mentioned here but a separate issue.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## sue63137

I've been having the same problems as everyone else with my Incredimail not sending email. This is how I fixed the problem.

1. I opened gmail accounts and created all new email addresses.
2. I opened MAIL OPTIONS in all of my ATT yahoo accounts and down below on the page there a box for forwarding all email from that account to another address. Type in there one of the gmail address you created.
3. Open Incredimail and change the email addresses on each account to the gmail accounts. 

Now your emails go from ATT to Gmail to Incredimail and IT WORKS when sending mail. Leave the ports at 465 and 995

pop.gmail.com
smtp.gmail.com

On the SERVERS TAB click MY SERVER REQUIRES AUTHENTICATION (the one at the bottom is the only one that should be checked)

Leave copy of message on server CHECK

It works perfectly for me and I hope it helps you all out.


----------



## jwm56

MariaGold,

Yes this is with my Yahoo/ATT account ... more specificly my ATT Uverse account which has a att.net suffix. My problems with the port 465 not working occured at the same time this thread was started. When the temporary fix was posted I tried it and received the new error I stated above which prevented my e-mails from being sent. I noticed that others stated that port 25 was not working for them either. I happen to find this thread regarding the use of port 587. I tried it and everything works normally for me now. Maybe this is a special case but it works. I currently have the lastest version IncrediMail XE and have been using IncrediMail for many years. I will check back on the IM site for the new version which should hopefully make all this a moot point. I genuinely appreciate the attention you have given this and if nothing else I got to look at a few other email packages out there and it solidified my decision to use IM for it's features and ease of use.


----------



## MariaGold

I am happy to let you know we have just now released a new version which resolves this issue for Yahoo! users.

You can click here to download this version. 

Once you have downloaded this version, you should go to the account settings and make sure it's configured as following:

* SMTP port - *465 *with *SSL *checkbox *checked*
* POP3 port - *995 *with *SSL* checkbox *checked*

After making the mentioned above adjustments you should be able to send mail without any problem.

Please let me know if this helped any of you.


----------



## KYA

Maria I got it downloaded & can send. I cannot type in message box only subject box.


----------



## MariaGold

I am glad to hear that the latest version works for you - so there is no further need in a remote connection.

What exactly occurs when you try typing in the message body?
Are you able to put your mouse cursor on it?
Does it work in Plain Text mode?

Best regards,
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## KYA

I can not get lol the little blink thing to come up on the screen. It is just a blank message box.


----------



## KYA

It looks just like the Quick reply box you see at the bottom of this page.
I click on it & the flashing (I) does not show. I try to type anyway & nothing.


----------



## KYA

I downloaded the first link you gave us before I seen your last post about the fix.
Do I need to download the newest link, cause this works except for the message box. ?


----------



## MariaGold

There's no need for you to download IncrediMail again, it is the same version.

Try typing in the message box in Plain Text mode, to set plain text mode open a new message window and go to *Message --> Plain Text*, does it work that way?

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## whata

Hi Maria

Will the solution you posted work for New Zealand? The email is with paradise.net which is through telstraclear. The error message is authentication failed etc.


----------



## junglegirl

I get this when I try to send emails:

530 authentication required - for help go to http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/sbc/dsl/mail/pop/pop-11.html


----------



## junglegirl

and now I get this:

Failed to find host. Socket Error: 11004, Port: 995,Protocol: POP.The requested name is valid and was found in the database, but it does not have the correct associated data


----------



## MariaGold

*whata *- is you provider related to Yahoo in any way? If not, this is an unrelated issue and you should make sure with your that all settings are set correctly with your email account provider.

*junglegirl - *which *SMTP *and *POP3 *settings do you have set now?
In the *Servers *tab of your account properties - is the *'My 
server requires authentication' *checked? if not - try checking it and let me know what happens.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## LauraMJ

MariaGold,

l just want to say that we are very impressed with your time and effort on this thread. In all the years I've been here, I cannot recall any other email program company making the effort to come onto a thread and help like you have, giving free help and support to many who are not paid-for members of your email program. Plus how quickly IM came out with a fix for this, even when it was not their fault to begin with. IMO, this demonstrates just how much IM cares about it's product and the people that use it, whether that's the free version or the paid. 

TSG is a huge site with a tremendous amount of traffic. This thread has already had over 1500 views and will get many more as time goes on. 

Thank you and Incredimail for your commitment to service and product. :up:


----------



## MariaGold

Thanks a lot for the warm feedback.

We do our best to provide support services to all our users in any format we can.

We have a large tech support team in charge of this issue answering email messages received from users contacting us.

If you have any problems with IncrediMail you can either contact our support team via email or let me know here and I will do my best to assist you with any problem which might come up.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## ~Candy~

:up: And the same for me, Maria. Great job


----------



## Windey45

MariaGold said:


> I am happy to let you know we have just now released a new version which resolves this issue for Yahoo! users.
> 
> You can click here to download this version.
> 
> Once you have downloaded this version, you should go to the account settings and make sure it's configured as following:
> 
> * SMTP port - *465 *with *SSL *checkbox *checked*
> * POP3 port - *995 *with *SSL* checkbox *checked*
> 
> After making the mentioned above adjustments you should be able to send mail without any problem.
> 
> Please let me know if this helped any of you.


Thank you so much. Have question, though. When I go to this link, it offers "Full Setup" or "Upgrade." I already have Incredimail XE - am just wanting to correct this problem with Att-Yahoo.

Also, when I click on "Version Details" - it says the last update was July 28, 2008. Doesn't list the change made yesterday? Am I in the right place?

Again, thank you for all your support.

Windey45


----------



## KYA

Yes it works in plain text.:up:


----------



## KYA

LauraMJ said:


> l just want to say that we are very impressed with your time and effort on this thread. In all the years I've been here, I cannot recall any other email program company making the effort to come onto a thread and help like you have, giving free help and support to many who are not paid-for members of your email program. Plus how quickly IM came out with a fix for this, even when it was not their fault to begin with. IMO, this demonstrates just how much IM cares about it's product and the people that use it, whether that's the free version or the paid.
> 
> TSG is a huge site with a tremendous amount of traffic. This thread has already had over 1500 views and will get many more as time goes on.
> 
> Thank you and Incredimail for your commitment to service and product.


*I echo Laura's post a huge thank you Maria & IM*
Think I can enter my premium code & not mess anything up?
Thank you so much.
Judy


----------



## mountaingirl53

Windey:

Actually, I think the best place to go is go to Incredimail.com and at the bottom of the page click on Help Center. Then there is a link there that says: Yahoo sending problems - Technical solution. There's a "click here" in there with the correct download link.

Mountaingirl


----------



## Windey45

Thanks, Mountaingirl ... makes sense! Appreciate your help. 

Windey


----------



## MariaGold

*Windey45 *- you can select both *Full Version *and *Upgrade, *both are IncrediMail XE - the full version downloads all installation files and is larger, while the *Upgrade *checks what needs updating and downloads that to your computer.

The *Version Details *took a short while to change, it is currently updated _version 5.85 build 3800 __Released September 23, 2008

*KYA* - Entering your IncrediMail Premium registration code should cause no problems whatsoever.

Regarding the problem you had with not being able to put the mouse cursor in the message box - Does it only occur with one specific letter background or with all of them but Plain Text?

Best regards,
Maria
IncrediMail Team
_


----------



## KYA

Good Morning Maria, Do I have to stay in plain text or do you have more instructions?


----------



## KYA

All but plain text.


----------



## MariaGold

*KYA *- thanks for the information, I also received your reply via email so I think it would be best if we continue this via email correspondence since the problem you encounter is a more specific one.

In any case, if anyone else has any IncrediMail problems - please feel free to let me know.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## junglegirl

pop.att.yahoo.com 

smtp.att.yahoo.com

and the server requires a secure connection is checked on both incoming and outgoing


----------



## junglegirl

added a new account using the correct settings and I'm receiving 179 messages from the 19th to now...LOL!


----------



## junglegirl

getting this again:
Failed to find host. Socket Error: 11004, Port: 995,Protocol: POP.The requested name is valid and was found in the database, but it does not have the correct associated data


----------



## junglegirl

I get that whether it's 995 or 110


----------



## MariaGold

Which IncrediMail version do you have installed now?

To check that you can go to *Help --> About IncrediMail *and see the version in *Build ID*.

Best regards,
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## Windey45

Maria,

This is the version I now have:

Build ID: 5853718
Setup ID: 7
Pn: 89588659

Thank you for your help!!

Windey


----------



## Windey45

Thank you again, Maria!

Windey


----------



## jtozer

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080921144447AAnFR8q


----------



## LauraMJ

jtozer said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080921144447AAnFR8q


That same explanation posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## MariaGold

*Windey45 - *please upgrade your IncrediMail - only the next version contains the fix for this issue.

You can download the latest version by clicking here. 

After upgrading make sure that the *SMTP *port is *465 *and that the *POP3 *port is *995 *and that both have the *SSL *option checked.

Let me know if you have any further problems.

Best regards, 
Maria
IncrediMail Team


----------



## junglegirl

Build 5853800


----------



## Windey45

Thanks, Maria - did this yesterday and it solved the problem. I really appreciate your help.

I did have something going on today, which may be related to the Yahoo problem. When I turned my computer on this morning, Incredimail didn't automatically go in to pick up my emails. It also doesn't do this when I switch identities, as it normally does. I have it set to check for new mail when it opens and when I switch identifies, and then every 5 minutes. Is this something else to do with Yahoo, or is there a setting I may be missing? If I ask it to receive all mail, it does - and after that, it appears to occasionally automatically check for new emails - but never when I switch accounts or when I first open Incredimail. Perhaps this is not the proper place to discuss this - if so, I apologize. Thought it may still be part of the Yahoo situation.

Again, thank you for all of your help! You are greatly appreciated!

Windey


----------



## KYA

Just wanted to come back & thank Tech Guy .Laura, Maria & IM for all the time & help given us. I have my beloved IM back & working just fine.
Your all the greatest
Kya /Judy


----------



## MariaGold

*Windey45* - the issue you describe is not related to the Yahoo! problem.
When going to *Tools --> Options...*, in the '*General' *tab - do you have the* 'Check for new mail when opening IncrediMail' * option checked? Is it checked in both identities?

*KYA* - I understand that the issue with not being able to type in the message box is resolved?


----------



## elmyolen

hi..I'm new here and from Malaysia..

I've tried to use incredimail with my yahoo account but I can't send email. I've just received 2 email from incredimail only.
When I'm trying to send email, it didn't work and its only show me 'OPERATION INCOMPLETE' .

Please somebody help me..thanks..


----------



## nen2319

Maria, any idea why a message would be stuck at 4% for hours and not download?


----------



## ~Candy~

Slow internet connection? Full hard drive?


----------



## nen2319

First of all, thx for the reply. Its kinda strange as Incredimail first would not load and showed a crazy pop up message about mail file and the hard drive. (sorry didnt write it down). So I downloaded the latest version of incredimail and reinstalled it. hey presto, it loaded up and opened OK but it then tells me it's downloading 9 messages, get to 3 and hangs for hours. The whole PC has gone mega slow as well now. I checked for bugs but nothing shows?


----------



## ~Candy~

If the PC is slow, then you're not looking at an Incredimal problem, so, you need to post in another forum. Perhaps start out in the Malware Removal forum, see the first thread there, and post a Hijack This log. As for the email that won't download, try mail2web.com and see if you can read what is there, then delete everything incoming.


----------



## Nudeman

KYA said:


> Socket Error: -2146885628 , Port: 465, Protocol: SMTP.Cannot find object or property
> Can not send email.
> Using incredimail
> Kya


IP att.yahoo.com
Windows2000
Thanks
Nudeman


----------



## homersandy

I changed my SSL settings and now I can send and receive mail using Incredimail program.

Thanks to all who helped me!

Sandy


----------



## Nudeman

I found the follow instructions on fixing Incredimail to correct the *ERROR* that we all (or most of us) were getting...
Socket Error: -2146885628 , Port: 465, Protocol: SMTP.Cannot find object or property
And this fix works (so far)....

Simply follow these steps:
Open IncrediMail.
Click the Tools menu and select Accounts.

In the window that opens, select your Yahoo account or the account
that you are having problems sending from and do the following:
Click Properties.
Click the Advanced tab and make the following changes:
*Uncheck *the This server requires a secure connection (SSL)
checkbox below the Outgoing Mail (SMTP) field.
Change the port in the* Outgoing Mail (SMTP) field to 25* <<This SSL # is the only one that works..>>>
(no adjustments should be made in the Incoming mail (POP3)
field or checkbox).

If you are a Yahoo! Plus user you will also need to make sure your
outgoing server is set to *plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com* <<*This is IMPORTANT and must be done*>>>>
Click Servers.
Change your outgoing server name to *plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com*

Anybody who has ATT as their ISP is automatically a Yahoo! Plus user...
Especially if your a DSL user...

Note: Once you make these changes in your account configuration, you may receive a message from Yahoo! indicating that you are not using the secured connection option. We are aware of this and assure you that it is only a temporary solution. We assure you that we will make all the necessary changes to provide you with a full solution. In the near future you will be able to send emails via IncrediMail using Yahoos new connection without any problems at all.


----------

